

Interview with Johnny Lee - the guy who hacked the Wii remote - eusman
http://hackedgadgets.com/2008/01/08/interview-with-johnny-lee/

======
hhm
Check the foldable display project too, it's amazing:
[http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/11/14/foldable-displays-and-
au...](http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/11/14/foldable-displays-and-auto-
projection-calibration/)

------
aswanson
Why this guy is not doing a startup I cannot figure out.

~~~
hhm
Some data from his cv: \- He has 7 patents (some of those owned by Mitsubishi)
\- He got over $ 600k on license fees and sales revenue from institutions. \-
His small business Little Great Ideas Inc. got $250 k in gross sales. Sounds
similar to startup'ing to me...

